# International Penny Stocks to Watch!



## bailx (11 November 2011)

International Penny Stocks to Watch!
Every day there are plenty of penny stocks that make big moves, but are you catching them? The penny stocks that do 200% in a day. Do you ever say to yourself, if only I was in that penny stock yesterday I would of made a fortune. Penny Stocks allow the small time investor to make potentially huge gains. With little money you can control a huge amount of shares and only need a little movement for a profit. Quite simple because the gains can be tremendous. A stock that goes from $.10 to $1.00 is a lot more common than a stock going from $1 to $100. Every day there are numerous penny stocks that make these type of gains. You just have to know how to spot them. We have set out to identify these patterns and send you the alerts before the big moves. 

If your a Swinger or a Day trader like me you'll like these alerts to watch outs for, with all respect. 
For Instance, AURO RES a Canadian Stock making moves on over average, with stochastic oversold ready to bonce back. !


----------



## bailx (27 December 2011)

FSI International Inc. ( FSII )
Designs, manufactures, markets and supports equipment used in the fabrication of micro electronics, such as advanced semiconductor devices. The company was founded in 1973 and based in Chaska, Minnesota.

Is on a high after reporting strong earning for the quarter. As anticipated orders had increased significantly to 22.9 million. Representing a 48% improvement over the 2011 fourth quarter. 2012 sales increased 22% to 13.3 million. As compared to 10.9 million. Orders for the first quarter 2012 increased 48% to 22.8 million. The company's maintained a strong balance sheet. Also expecting a gross profit margin for the second quarter 2012.


----------



## bailx (27 December 2011)

Mines Management, Inc. ( MGN )

Is engaged in the business of acquiring and exploring, and if exploration is successful, developing mineral properties containing precious and based metals. The company's primary focus in on the advancement of the Montanore Silver-copper project located in Northwestern Montana. The Montanore is an advanced staged exploration project, which contains a Canadian N143-101 compliant resource of approximately 81.5 million tons of material with average grade of 2.04 ounces of silver per ton and 0.75% copper. In the measured and indicated category plus a inferred resource of 35.1 million of average grades of 1.85 ounces silver per ton and 0.71% copper.

A significant resource considering its recent successful financial results for the quarter. MGN- continues to trend higher. Despite its constant drop in price. Sitting on a buy alert.


----------



## bailx (22 January 2012)

United American Petroleum (OTCBB: UAPC)

*Soaring U.S. oil production has created huge profit-making opportunities!*




http://www.amaresco.com/person/index.htm:2twocents


----------



## bailx (2 March 2012)

*MUSTANG ALLIANCES (MSTG.OB)*

I_s coming into a world of it own, All positive announcements coming though as good news. Production is really picking up for MSTG. Charts shows MSTG is sitting on support level 50 MA which also shows and should indicate that MSTG will be keeping its up trend._

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Mustang-Appoints-Robert-Faber-prnews-907679981.html?x=0
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Mustang-Moves-Toward-prnews-1017007710.html?x=0
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Honduran-Congress-Approve-New-prnews-1474576668.html?x=0


----------



## bailx (16 March 2012)

PBIO Pressure BioScience  ( nasdaq )

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=PBIO&ql=1
http://www.pressurebiosciences.com/products.html


----------



## bailx (11 April 2012)

Sunpeaks Ventures, Inc. *SNPK.OB*
 They have been talking about this one for a while with a lot of good intentions. Apparently  will be going places. Certainly worth looking into.

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=SNPK.OB

SNPK has been overperforming the market non-stop. It is up almost 100% since last week while the DOW is down 10% in that same period! If you had your money in the general markets you took a big beating. 

Those of you who did buy and hold SNPK earlier are up a lot, and at this rate it looks like it's just getting started.

The company announced the signature of an loi yesterday which will have Clotamin distributed in top pharmacies in Russia. This is an amazing accomplishment for SNPK's global plans.

It seems like everyone holding SNPK wants to see it hit multi dollar levels.
_*
 NOW is the time to consider making a move on SNPK*_


----------



## bailx (16 December 2012)

STP Suntech Power Holdings Co. NYSE

 Suntech Power Holdings, the world's biggest maker of solar panels. Recently got the news, to help explain there, fall from grace. However recent study's, show STP to have excellent potential for a strong turn around to bounce back and rally in the year 2013. I'd also like to believe stocks like this can bounce back all the way. Given recent data and the past swing of _STP_. I can see it breaking out of it's present range, and staying above the 30wk MA to conclude a perfect candidate for _Stan_ _Weinsteins,_ breakout Model. http://www.incrediblecharts.com/technical/breakout_model.php 

For the latest news and intake Please, do your own research and for a heads up read this link:
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/12/07/suntech-gsf-idUSL4N09H2N820121207?type=companyNews






P>S.... I sincerely apolagise, for some of my past post in this thread, as you may not of been aware some of them are Pump and dump stock. Received in my email. I wasn't aware of this at that time, being sucked in by there write up and presentation. I certainly have learned a good lesson since then and done my homework. I _*won't*_ take anyone else's advise ever, without doing my own research first.......


----------



## Miner (17 December 2012)

Could some one please advise what is the most economical CHESS provider for dealing International Shares for an Australian living temporarily in overseas.
Challenge is Commsec does not accept overseas address  and fee is absolutely high per trade; 
brokers in NYSE do not accept an Australian tax payer to deal directly (my experience with Charles Schwab)
CMC only deals with CFD but not stocks
Any guideliness will be appreciated

Regards


----------



## Trembling Hand (17 December 2012)

CMC do do chess sponsored ASX stocks.


----------



## Miner (17 December 2012)

Trembling Hand said:


> CMC do do chess sponsored ASX stocks.




thanks TH.
I did ask CMC and they said negative unless my account with them does not allow so.
I will check again

Miner


----------



## bailx (5 January 2013)

*Miner,* must be hard to find what ya looking for these days but check this link. TD Amertrade or Scottrade may interest you?

http://www.brokerage-review.com/compare/scottrade-vs-ameritrade-review.aspx

Besides your going to need a good one to pick this trade up before it expires, *STP* Suntech Power Holdings An oldie but looking a goodie to return to form. As explained in my earlier post!


----------



## bailx (20 January 2013)

*ECAU*Echo Automotive Inc

 Breakthrough hybrid drive
cracks $250 billion market...

UPS, FedEx, USPS targeted for EchoDrive™
hybrid conversion technology! 

For a decade now, UPS, FedEx, the Postal Service, and many more large fleet managers have searched for a hybrid drive technology that could retrofit to their trucks and cut fuel bills in half.

http://www.ecaureports.com/?src=419 ..............Read Report?

 Certainly a stock worth looking into. If your into the hybrid industry and always wondered were it would end up in the future, given today's technology. And above all what sort of a investment, it could produce given it's futuristic characteristics.

Well here's a stock recommended to me by SFO Magazine. I certainly found it worth looking into given the prospects it can give to the delivery viechle industry, starting in the USA...............


----------

